# 2001 jetta 1.8t



## rodney simpson (Sep 17, 2010)

i have a 2001 jetta 1.8t with 142,000 can i run synthetic oil i was told by a vw service advisor that it may use oil or leak oil because of the miles on it is this true? what would you recommend? thank you very much i'm new to the vw family.


----------



## builtvw (Sep 20, 2009)

you should really always use synthetic oil on the 1.8ts. that is if you dont want your oil pump getting clogged and end up destroying the whole engine. i have a 2000 gti with 133k an i always use synthetic


----------



## hybridriftt (Jul 4, 2008)

rodney simpson said:


> i have a 2001 jetta 1.8t with 142,000 can i run synthetic oil i was told by a vw service advisor that it may use oil or leak oil because of the miles on it is this true? what would you recommend? thank you very much i'm new to the vw family.


 he was saying this because if you didnt start off using synthetic then you cant/shouldnt start at 144k miles. a synthetic blend may suit you best.


----------



## Bora Jon (May 31, 2007)

this is a myth, synthetic oils tend to have stronger detergents and greater stability. Important with a turbo motor, synthetic *may* cause some leaks, but they were probably there previously. bottom line is that the dino oil may cause sludge issues in the engine over the long term.

use the synthetic oil, it's the recommended oil for the car, no sense furthering any excess wear that may have happened.


----------

